# Beginner budget Cyclocross bike?



## siTy8 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi there,

I wanting to get into the cycling scene, at least on a very basic level. I've recently started a new job and will be taking the regional transit train home everyday where I then plan to cycle to my home (about 5 miles away - not far). On top of this, I would like to ride the local trails with my family in the weekends which go around a big lake. There are some dirt trails that fork off of the main bike path that I have walked before, but would love to cycle down on occasion. The last thing I would be doing is cycling the trails on my own at a fast pace about twice a week to train my cardiovascular system instead of running so much (not giving up running completely).

From the research I've done, a cyclocross bike would be an ideal solution for this. I was originally looking at hybrid style bikes, but think a cyclocross with the drop bars would better suit my needs. The only problem with this is the price of these bikes. I know you get what you pay for, but it seems all the cyclocross entry level bikes such as the Specialized Tricross and Trek versions start at around $1,000 - i was hoping to stay at or under $700 (budget i know). I stopped by a local Performace Bicycle and found a house brand Scattante CX 350 Cyclocross Bike - 2014 for $599 (Product: Scattante CX 350 Cyclocross Bike - 2014) This bike seems to have entry level Sora components, but it seems to be the same on the $1000 dollar specialized bikes. So does this look like a good buy for $600? The other option might be something from bike direct, but I wouldn't know how to set it up just right or what to even look for to buy from there in the first place.

Any opinions will help and any recommendations welcome! Thank you very much!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

How'd it ride?

Looks reasonable for that price. You might find you want fancier brakes sooner rather than later, but nice mechanicals aren't terribly expensive.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'd advise against buying a first bike online. And if you do, opt for a standard fitting from your LBS beforehand. From there, you can compare the geo numbers of their test bike to online offerings. Beats guessing on sizing.

Performance shops seem to have a spotty record for customer service, but (IMO) that still beats flying blind buying online. Plus, you'll have the option of test riding the bike at Performance. Odds are good that even being an inexperienced rider, you'll be able to tell if the frame is too large or small for you. And if you're uncomfortable, don't be bashful about asking the fitter to assist. If the sizing is right, they'll be able to get your fit close to right.

I'm no expert on disc brakes, but the rest of the specs are on a par for bikes at this price point. Sora (and Shimano's other lower end offerings) are perfectly fine for recreational riders.


----------



## siTy8 (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for your replies. *AndrwSwitch*: It rode well from what I could tell. I haven't ridden a bicycle for about 7 years (since high school), and back then it was a crappy mountain bike from Target, so I don't really have much to compare it too. The only other bikes I have test-rode recently were the Specialized Crosstrail and a Trek 7.2 FX. 

*PJ352:* Thanks for the advise about online buying. I have heard the same from others, the only reason I was considering it was because of the superior components you can get for around the same price (such as Tiagra? and 105 for $100 more I believe), but you are right I would not know how it fits or rides. I do have three other top rated bike shops around me as I live in a pretty active bicycling town, but each one of those shops seems to have bikes with the same components as this priced at around $1000 which is why I'm considering this "store brand" version. I have never had to have name brand stuff to be happy, but I do have to buy something that will work well, otherwise I might as well not buy it at all.

Do you know of any other bikes around this range or maybe $100 or so more that offer a better value or may be comparable that I can look at? I can't seem to find any, but I am still very new to this. I would like to make sure I get it right the first time.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

siTy8 said:


> Thanks for your replies. *AndrwSwitch*: It rode well from what I could tell. I haven't ridden a bicycle for about 7 years (since high school), and back then it was a crappy mountain bike from Target, so I don't really have much to compare it too. The only other bikes I have test-rode recently were the Specialized Crosstrail and a Trek 7.2 FX.
> 
> *PJ352:* Thanks for the advise about online buying. I have heard the same from others, the only reason I was considering it was because of the superior components you can get for around the same price (such as Tiagra? and 105 for $100 more I believe), but you are right I would not know how it fits or rides. I do have three other top rated bike shops around me as I live in a pretty active bicycling town, but each one of those shops seems to have bikes with the same components as this priced at around $1000 which is why I'm considering this "store brand" version. I have never had to have name brand stuff to be happy, but I do have to buy something that will work well, otherwise I might as well not buy it at all.
> 
> Do you know of any other bikes around this range or maybe $100 or so more that offer a better value or may be comparable that I can look at? I can't seem to find any, but I am still very new to this. I would like to make sure I get it right the first time.


Unless you're going to keep your rides relatively short (~ an hour) and not plan on using cycling to build endurance, I'd focus on a CX bike with drop bars. Hybrids are ok for short/ casual use, but for the longer rides, because of the options on hand placement/ change up in riding position, a drop bar bike is the way to go.

As far as spending $100 more to get 'superior' components, two thoughts. First, while we all want value for our dollar, even the lower end groupsets work well when installed/ tuned correctly. Second, unless you turn to used bikes, I doubt you'll get much better spending $100 more. 

More importantly than 'any of the above', take steps to ensure you're getting sizing right, then the fit right. Your fit will change (some) over time, but there's not much you can do if the frame size is wrong, thus my suggestion to avoid buying online right now. 

If the Performance shop (and more importantly) the fitter, seem competent, The bike you're looking at may well suite your needs. And as you grow into the sport, there will always be a 'next' bike.

EDIT: Also, keep in mind that needed accessories will require a fair amount of money, so (all things considered) I'd stay within budget for this first bike.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Try the next sizes up and down in the CX 350 and see what you think. Sizing is really important. You should have very little weight on your hands, a bend in your back, and feel comfortable. Trying to make a mis-sized bike fit later will really mess up the handling.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Friend of mine just got an Ultegra equipped Cannondale on closeout for just a hair over $1000. If you can stretch the budget...that might be a way to go. It's a super nice bike and for that amount of money you can't beat it.


----------



## siTy8 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey guys! Thanks for all your help on this matter. Sorry for the late reply. I went back and forth between a hybrid, cyclocross, or even a hardtail 29er, but figured the cyclocross would be the most versatile if I was to have only one bike for a while. 

The only thing holding me back was the sizing on the Scatantte as they only had a 58 in stock on the website and I could not find anything sized larger than a 54 within 200 miles of me. Being 6'3 with a 35" inseam, I didn't know if i would fit on the 58 as most places recommend a 60 or 61 for my size and i obviously could not try it if there was not one available.

Well i ended up going to a local performance bike that had a size 54 in stock and they stood it next to a size 54 road bike from the same frame manufacturer (Fuji) to show me that the cyclocross bike looked almost like a 56 or 57 instead of a 54. It was obviously bigger. This made me feel better about sizing and figured the 58 scattante would fit like a 60 or 61 road bike. I ended up ordering it to the store as well as a 2013 Fuji Traverse 1.3 that my wife enjoyed and we got a pretty good deal on at $375. Looking forward to trying it out!


----------

